# Boy or Girl?



## pidgeotto'smama (Oct 20, 2011)

My soon to be husband came home from work about a month and half ago and woke me up he said he had a gift for me i rolled over to see a lil pigeon in his hand. the poor thing fell out of its nest or something cuz he couldnt fly and still had some of his baby feathers on its head but not much so i took care of him about 3 weeks ago it learned to fly i was hoping it would fly away but nope still stuck with him lol i wont clip his wings cuz i hope one day he will leave so he can be with his own i dont raise pigeons but chickens so i really dont have a set up for him/her but since i got the lil thing i would like to know if its a boy or girl someone said if it coos its a boy but ive been reading and seen that girls can coo to so now what xD dont have another to compare it to so i cant tell anyone can help?? Name is Pidgeotto it slapps my puppy with his wings and will get in a lil scrap with my silkie rooster that i have in cuz hurt when he's eatting its food. so does that mean its a boy? here's pics


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

It can be sooooooo hard to tell the sex of a pigeon even by their behaviour ........I've been fooled my self thinking one of my youngsters was a cock bird when infact she was just a really " butch " hen  . I was taught that feeling below the vent ....using your 2 index fingers you can feel the two bones there , they are spaced further apart with hens and closer together for the boys .

I have chooks too ........God knows why , but 1 pair of my pigeons have chosen to live and share their house without any problems thus far . It wouldn't be too hard to house 1 pigeon.......you could probably do a very easy little set up for him/ her to be safe at night from predators and allow him to free fly and come and go as he / she likes during the day .

I wish you well !


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

You cannot distinguish only from its cooing, behaviour towards other pets is very natural and could be from either a hen or a cock

At young age its always very hard to tell a pigeons gender


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I say it is a girl. The shape of the beak, the way it is standing and a prime notice is that it is lacking the bold, bright irredescent feathers under the neck.It is a young one. I bet you'll have some eggs soon.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

My girl is three years old and still acts like a boy - crows, bows and she has pretty iridescent feathers. You really won't know until s/he lays eggs. If s/he does she's a girl and if s/he doesn't s/he might still be a girl. My girl was about 6-months old when she laid her first egg a couple days after Easter.


----------

